# Excessive yawning?



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

Its been going on for a very long time now and managed to pull myself to my GP and complain about excessive yawning. When my mind doesn't seem engaged in anything (even for 5-10 mins) I keep yawning until the point it becomes highly embarrassing. I, as well as my GP (who says its more likely bad sleep, but I get the amount I should without any problems what so ever as I rarely wake up at night (once every 5 months)) don't know what it is and frankly I'm becoming tired and annoyed with yawning everywhere at any time, especially considering I always shed a tear when I do. 

Sorry, cant add more than that really mainly cause I'm sick at the moment with a stomach cramp mixed with headache and flu


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Sometimes we yawn a lot because our breathing slows down quite a bit and yawning helps us get more oxygen.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Some medications can cause yawning. Zoloft or Effexor from what I have read.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Excessive yawning was the main side effect when I started Paxil. It lasted 2 weeks and it happened enough to become painful. Yeah I yawned so much it literally hurt. I was embarassed about it as well. Have you started a new medication or is this an ongoing problem?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I yawn alot, but I think its mostly a side effect from the meds I take (Xanax and Celexa). Xanax will really do a number on me sometimes, but it helps take the edge off.


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

Its been going on since I became a teenager about many years ago (im 18 now). Won't be due to meds as it happened before it. I started taking Citalopram 10mg about 2 weeks ago and have seen no side effects what so ever (no change in self either which the GP said he will increase the dose).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..This thread made me yawn twice. :lol

Edit: three times now!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Yawning is because you are not getting enough oxygen to the brain. Its probably a side effect of some medication.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ Yeah meds can do that. Once in a while I will yawn out of nervousness though. It calms me down somewhat. Maybe you developed this defense mechanism as well.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I find I yawn alot when I am bored, or have done little exercise that day.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I have this problem without meds. It only happens to me in social situations and I know it's a symptom of my anxiety. I think it mainly happens because anxiety messes with my breathing. So I yawn to make up for my shortness of breath. Things that have helped me have been forcing myself to not yawn when I feel the urge to and I feel exercise has kind of helped me. That might just be because it reduced my anxiety over all though.


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

Catching Fire said:


> I have this problem without meds. It only happens to me in social situations and I know it's a symptom of my anxiety. I think it mainly happens because anxiety messes with my breathing. So I yawn to make up for my shortness of breath. Things that have helped me have been forcing myself to not yawn when I feel the urge to and I feel exercise has kind of helped me. That might just be because it reduced my anxiety over all though.


That's exactly what happens with me. I hate when I can't stop yawning and I go into this yawning spell. I agree, exercising and working out has helped. It hasn't happened as often since I started working out a few months ago.


----------



## missy moo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Yawning!!!!*

OMG my yawning is driving me crazy!
I'm 35, have been on some kind of antidepressant since I was 17. I have so much trouble stopping and changing meds, I'm really sensitive to withdrawals so am very scared about trying to come off. 
Anyway, after doing some research i have found that excessive yawning can be a side effect of antidepressants...but like all the "side effects" of antidepressants (like insomnia, irritailibty, no sex drive, weight changes etc) it can also be a part of depression/anxiety itself GGGRRRR! So frustrating! I think poor sleep and eating too many carbs can affect me too with the yawns but it seems to come on and I have bouts of it. My current bout is the worst i can remember, about 6 days on/off. I yawn hard and violently several times a minute sometimes. It's so bad I often gag or dry reach from it. Wish i could swap this illness for something less frustrating!


----------



## Betweenmenu (Apr 21, 2013)

i never knew there could b such a thing


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I yawn a lot too but it's because I don't sleep too much on school days.


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

This sounds really frustrating!! A yawn every now and then doesn't bother me but a few times every minute.. ****t !


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Omg when I'm still an intern, I yawn a lot, and it keeps me unfocus on my work :/


----------



## Corduene (Nov 16, 2013)

Reading about yawning makes me yawn haha!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

This thread is from 2009.

Why.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> This thread is from 2009.
> 
> Why.


Haha. No thread is safe from the dreaded necromancer.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

maybe not relevant but withdrawal from any opiate involves a lot of yawns.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

when i first started effexor xr years ago, i got, what i eventually came to call "med yawns". I could absolutely tell the difference between a normal yawn, and a yawn caused by the effexor xr.

talk about weird! lol


----------



## alisha7525 (Dec 27, 2013)

yawning can be stopped this is a reason of bad sleep and you should avoid sleeping at afternoons and start sleeping early at night


----------



## Prophet (Jan 23, 2014)

I have this problem as well and it's driving me crazy. I'm 24 and have a history of psychological problems. Whenever i experience a symptom i feel that it's the most serious disease out of all. I am using sertraline. A couple of months ago i got to a critical point and coould no longer cope with my feelings. My psychoteraphist prescribed me a bigger does of sertraline and some other drug called haloperidol. Since then everything went fine and all but when talking to people for a prolonged period i usually feel the urge to yawn and do it quite frequently. After calm 2 months i have started paynig attention to my yawning. That happened 5 days ago and i am very anxious about this symptom. I have had my eyes, ears, heart, blood and what not checked like three months ago. My mom is a doctor and says that its all mostly in my head and that this yawning is nothing compared to my previous symptoms. But i'm still anxious about it and my psychoteraphist decided to replace the sertraline with a similar drug. However yesterday while playing basketball i did not feel an urge to yawn its like it just sits there and gets out to prevent me from living peacefully


----------



## Prophet (Jan 23, 2014)

Also need to mention that im slightly obese and i inhale around 12 times/min.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 23, 2014)

pryidevs said:


> A slightly obese is not a big thing.


Well my BMI is 32,7. However i started working our since New Year and adjusted my diet. Then suddenly i felt that i yawn too much and/or feel a sensation as if there's a tingling and i'm about to yawn soon. However i can easily hold it and forget it. It may be related to the antidepressant i'm using, however it has not cause any side effects before (im using it for couple of years) or it is strictly anxiety related.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh I really wanted to answer this too, why necromancers why?


----------



## Prophet (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder how much energy drinks are related to this. Because when i drink one, the yawnng is gone i guess. I consume too manyi believe and it may retaliate.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 23, 2014)

Its been a month from the first noticing of yawning so i can evaluate my mood if anyone cares. I yawn when i'm not feeling anxious, it appears as if when my mind is busy fighting other anxious thouts it just forgets an urge to yawn. SO it proves its all mentally related. Like always, i started focusing on other feelings now, so it changed fro the owrse. But i guess thats how anxiety works now doesnt it?


----------

